

Where the mem at? - ayushgta
http://blog.glugbot.com/where-the-mem-at/

======
thinkbohemian
Unless you're running in a container: fabiokung.com/2014/03/13/memory-inside-
linux-containers/

~~~
ayushgta
Yes, indeed! I just saw that post yesterday. Highly recommended read.

------
jtchang
Does -/\+ buffers/cache mean subtract out the buffers and add in the cache?

~~~
ayushgta
Something like this:

    
    
      [-/+ buffers/cache#free] = [Mem#free] + [Mem#buffers] + [Mem#cached]
    
      [-/+ buffers/cache#used] = [Mem#total] - [-/+ buffers/cache#free]

